# Home made canoe/ kayak spotted



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I was out fishing the Cass river in the fall when I spotted this beautiful hand made canoe/ kayak. Talk to the guy that built it, very nice. I had an uncle on the west side that built his own canoes and kayaks, he would sell them also. They are a work of art.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Guy I worked with built one. He inlaid Indian penny's in it. I am not sure it even hit the water. Was beautiful. Don't know where people find the time.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

That thing looks awesome! Not sure I could pull it up on the rocks and cement like in the pictures.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

jjlrrw said:


> That thing looks awesome! Not sure I could pull it up on the rocks and cement like in the pictures.


That's what I thought. He definitely uses it. My uncle made a birchbark canoe when I was a kid...it was really cool. Last time I went to his place he had 2 firing strip kayaks he was working on similar to this one. They are works of art


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My son builds kayaks. We are paddling a pair of them from Lac La Belle to Gladwin.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Some people have a talent for building beautiful canoes and kayaks and then there's me.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Martin Looker said:


> My son builds kayaks. We are paddling a pair of them from Lac La Belle to Gladwin.
> View attachment 806924
> 
> View attachment 806923


Very nice!


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Grandpa was busy










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Grandpa is also a very good artist.


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> Grandpa is also a very good artist.


Made it for my son and he was excited!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Pete R said:


> Made it for my son and he was excited!
> View attachment 806975
> 
> 
> ...


Grandpas at it again! Graduation present for my daughter.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Those are so nice, I'd be afraid to use them.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Geeze. Now I'm going to walk out to my garage and repeat to myself: rotomold plastic is pretty, over & over 'till I can sleep again😂


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

They look even better on the water.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Pete R said:


> Grandpas at it again! Graduation present for my daughter.
> View attachment 822991
> 
> View attachment 822992
> ...


Paddle almost done just needs to be sanded and some varnish 5 different kinds of wood.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Pete R said:


> Made it for my son and he was excited!
> View attachment 806975
> 
> 
> ...


Well it floats!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Beautiful work. That is a great present.


----------

